

I'm learning Rust so I can move away from C# - earlz
http://earlz.net/view/2013/10/12/1812/im-learning-rust-so-i-can-move-away

======
vinceguidry
If I posted to HN every time I learned something new, I'd have a lot of
nickels.

~~~
saejox
I've enjoyed the post.

